

Batteryless switch controls lights in home automation applications - Amazing - meedabyte
http://openpicus.blogspot.it/2012/06/openpicus-domoport-demo-for-innovative.html

======
falker
Reminds me of [http://hackaday.com/2012/06/05/home-automation-with-rc-
wall-...](http://hackaday.com/2012/06/05/home-automation-with-rc-wall-plugs-
and-raspberry-pi/)

